

Random Structures from Lego Bricks and Analog Monte Carlo Procedures (2013) [pdf] - GuiA
http://www.althofer.de/random-lego-structures.pdf

======
murbard2
Now try producing lego cars and lego houses using the washing machine
procedure, and you know the pain of organic synthesis.

